# Meet my big Hound



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Meet "Nero," He is a Catahoula Leopard Dog. 
He may not be much to look at...but he is the BEST dog
you could ever ask for! My hubby and I adopted him back 
in march as a little 8 week old puppy. He was born on Valentine's Day. 

He is the BEST dog when it come for going on walks, and makes
an excellent jogging companion. He is very friendly and ABSOLUTELY
LOVES to climb and run, I think he would be great for agility and flyball
if I knew how to go about teaching it to him.

He won ugliest dog runner up in a charity dog show event! :lol:

I think his best feature are his eyes, I know a lot of people try to
avoid dogs with Heterochromia eyes, but I think they are unique and
ugly and he can see just fine.

The first pic is when he was around 12 weeks, the other pic is recent.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks like he is a sweety pie.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> He looks like he is a sweety pie.


Oh he is, he still thinks he is a lap dog...LOL!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I think he's adorable!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jako said:


> I think he's adorable!


Aww, thanks..I think he's purdy too myself, lol!


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Very neat looking dog. I have only seen one of them in my life. I dont know much about the breed.. but they seem very interesting.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

shaneyraepage said:


> Very neat looking dog. I have only seen one of them in my life. I dont know much about the breed.. but they seem very interesting.


Thanks! 

This breed is not recognized by any registry.
They are the largest and most aggressive of the cattle dogs, bred
Catahoula Leopards are extremely agile and athletic, territorial, protective 
of "their property". They are more primitive psychologically than most breeds
and need consistent obedience reinforcement. The owner must understand 
the Alpha concept and stay in control at all times, but still be loving to the 
dog. Very loyal, loving, intelligent and independent... they really think 
for themselves. to handle wild cattle and hogs in the roughest, most
remote country. 


..but Nero is definately not aggressive to people or animals and has never
even seen a cow! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

They are accepted by the UKC  Now called the American Leopard Hound:star:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> They are accepted by the UKC  Now called the American Leopard Hound:star:



Woah, when did that happen? 
I think thats awesome though! :whoo:


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Woah, when did that happen?
> I think thats awesome though! :whoo:


It was recognized as The Leopard Cur in 1998 but had a name change in May of 2008


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> It was recognized as The Leopard Cur in 1998 but had a name change in May of 2008


Wow, thanks for the info!


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

whoah... thats one creepy looking dog.... 

But at the same time very cute lol

I thought they where more merled??


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Lelune said:


> whoah... thats one creepy looking dog....
> 
> But at the same time very cute lol
> 
> I thought they where more merled??



But he's MY creepy looking dog, I just love him! 

Thanks! 

I've seen them both merled and this color before often.


----------

